

500 Startups Batch 9 - kevin_morrill
http://mattermark.com/app/research/500-startups-batch-9

======
minimaxir
The original list of 500 Startups Batch 9 participants with background
information for each startup was released a few months ago:
[http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/30/500-startups-accelerator-
ba...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/30/500-startups-accelerator-batch-9/)

This is just a list of those startups with a somewhat-arbitrary ranking
applied. (a startup with a -517 score?)

